
$100,000 Prize If You Can Find This Secret Command in DOS - Zuider
http://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/computing/software/100000-prize-if-you-can-find-the-secret-command-in-dos
======
facorreia
> Zeidman did find that at least 22 system calls, the commands used to request
> an action, like sending text to a printer or reading from a hard disk, had
> the same function number and function.

He "found" this? Bad reporting I think, because the API-level compatibility
with CP/M was a well-known feature at the time, and was used to quickly port
WordStar, for example.

~~~
Zuider
Poor reporting, or more likely, poor editing. The article has been compressed
to the point where it fails to convey important distinctions clearly.

It takes some attentive re-reading to discover that the presence of identical
system calls is not being put forward as evidence that Microsoft copied the
source code for CP/M. Instead it discusses the possibility that Kildall could
have had a copyright claim similar to Oracle's case against Google.

The article should have stated clearly from the outset that Zeidman is so
confident that he has proven that Bill Gates did not copy any source code from
CP/M that he is prepared to offer a large bounty to anyone who can demonstrate
the opposite.

The real news here is the size of the bounty, $100,000. I suspect that
Ziedman's case is sound, and that it would be a waste of time to take him up
on his offer even if the prize were increased by several orders of magnitude
(unless one did it strictly for fun and education).

